# Dramatic changes in deer management needed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI from Tom

TB expert says dramatic changes in deer management needed to eliminate disease

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/state...tandard.xsl?/base/sports/1015978200116160.xml


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
Dr. Graham Hickling's (who has posted on this board as "Graham") analysis that he presented to the NRC and at the Bovine TB Workshop is being written up as a DNR Wildlife Division report. 
Jean


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks Jean.

Dr.Hickling's presentation at the NRC meeting had everyone sitting on the edge of their chair. His expertise is obvious and I for one am glad he's helping us with this threat. We need all the help we can get. 

Looking forward to reading his analysis because I can't take notes fast enough!

tm


----------

